
My kickstarter project for Studying - SimonSays12
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/299261461/studybugapp-help-people-quickly-study?ref=559014&token=e03a5765
======
SimonSays12
My project isn't getting much traction at the moment. I chose to develop this
application in Android native first, as currently I am a single developer
working on this project. Some people have suggested Xamarin forms to be able
to produce both Android and IOS. This may make a difference in having more
backers interested.

I have been browsing Xamarin forms information, and I understand that if you
have complicated user interfaces Xamarin forms may not be a good choice. Some
people in person say that in 2018 things are different now. I am
investigating.

Does anyone have any thoughts?

I do have a significant portion developed already in Android native, and will
soon be putting a demo video on my project page.

